# Just for Fun & O/T



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Folks, 

This is strictly for fun here but it was suggested that I do this by one of my cohort's....to place a pigeon on Wonder Woman's shoulder It's actually kind of fitting, since she was a super hero who fights for good and what's right, to see the symbol of peace atop her shoulder

I am using it for my avatar right now which is kind of small to see properly so I'm including the full sized pic as well for y'all to see. I hope you guys get a kick out of it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT IDEA, BRAD! LOOKS GREAT!

BTW, I Remember seeing Lynda Carter in the WW series. She certainly made a GREAT Wonder Woman! But I'm sure you were only interested in her crime fighting abilities, right?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> But I'm sure you were only interested in her crime fighting abilities, right?



Yep, that and the funky disco music score and theme song Everyone could learn a lot from the show and the message of "good" and doing what is right


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yep, that and the funky disco music score and theme song


yea Right!!!! LOL............does look really cool though.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Brad, this is great. Love it.
You're a computer genious. 
And since you have so much time on your hands , can I email you two pics to resize? 

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes, Reti....of course! You don't have to ask me but just let me know so I can get to them faster and post for you.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Would you mind telling me what type of software you're using to edit that picture of Wonder Woman and the pigeon? Do you use a Wacom board to be able to pick out the picture or is it some other device you have?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 


I use paintshop pro to do these kinds of things


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wish I could do that. You did such a terrific job - looks like the pij is actually sitting on her shoulder. Love it.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Truly terrific, Brad! You should send a copy to WW and see what she thinks  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

I love your New and improved (with white pigeon) Wonder Woman You really did a great job!  

I LOVE IT!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad, I'd just barely seen the first WW avatar when you switched to this one,
was ROFLMAO as they say. You are cracking me up  

Great edit job btw!!

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, what a great job! Looks really good!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sooo .. Brad, please send me that pic of you .. I have some ideas for a new avatar .. trust me .. you'll love it .. just send your pic .. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry....which picture?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terry....which picture?


The one of you ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The one with Lucy on my shoulder? Alright Terry, I'll trust ya and now you've got me curious as to what you're gonna do with it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> The one with Lucy on my shoulder? Alright Terry, I'll trust ya and now you've got me curious as to what you're gonna do with it


You're a good guy, Brad! Truly, trust me (she said) .. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent idea, Brad! However, considering the level of badness of some of her antagonists, perhaps one of your runts would be more appropriate!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


TAWhatley said:



You're a good guy, Brad! Truly, trust me (she said) .. 

Terry

Click to expand...

*Uh oh... 

Do we ALL get to see, Terry????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok Brad and all .. here's what the picture was used for. I hadn't done one of these for a really long time, so it didn't turn out all that well. Make sure your sound is on and watch the picture closely. These things are great fun and a terrific way to waste absolutely enormous amounts of time. Still playing with my avatar idea.

Terry
------------------------------------------
Your friend, [email protected], sent you a Making Faces message from BudLight.com. 

The Making Faces character can be found at:
http://veepers.budlight.com/slip/KPMp9ccY2HgdeQsiL1rBEW 

This character will only be available for 14 days, so hurry over to view it now. 

Bud Light did not create, and is not responsible for, the content of this message.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

WOAH!!!!! TERRY...that is SOOOO COOL!!!!!!!!!! Lol!!!!! That is amazing!!!!!! I think it's just great! I don't know how it all works but you did a great job with your creative part of the little presentation

LOL, I LOVE IT!!!! Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For anyone who wants to play around with the "talking pictures", here's the link: http://veepers.budlight.com/service/Start

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, outstanding. His eyes blink, his head moves, he talks - wow. That is so cool. Brad, congratulations on this - you made a terrific subject. 

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Maggie I knew I was in good hands with Terry and I don't mind being a guinea pig....no pun intended for those with guinea pigs, LINDA!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it is funny. Would love to see the pigeons "react" to his little talk.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What a great little program for a bit of fun 
Well done Terry on bringing this to us.
I tried to upload a pic myself but it told me it wasn't supported on my platform. Windows XP with Explorer. Pretty common setup, not sure why it didn't let me.
Brad, I went to a Bird Farm yesterday and had a look at some birds...to my surprise in the Dove'Pigeon area there were three Giant Runts!!!
I have never seen these birds in reallife before they are truly magnificent, now I can truly appreciate what your pigeons are like 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

alaska said:


> I tried to upload a pic myself but it told me it wasn't supported on my platform. Windows XP with Explorer. Pretty common setup, not sure why it didn't let me.
> Alaska


Hmmm, I have Windows XP Pro .. perhaps your file size was too large .. don't remember what the max is, but seems like it is 1 MB.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have no idea how I missed this thread Brad. 
I knew you would be able to get that beautiful pij to sit on WW's shoulder.  

Great post & suggestion Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry!!!! Too funny!!! That was really great!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*My Avatar Idea Is A Bust ..*

Well, I am admitting defeat on my avatar idea using Brad's picture .. the idea was to replace the pigeons on his arm/shoulder with cute little WW images. I found some good images but the end result wasn't what I had hoped for, so I scrapped the project.

Glad you are all enjoying the little talking picture, though. Some of you give this a try with your pictures .. of yourself .. or your birds .. or other pets or animals. It's a bit daunting the first time around, but quite a bit of fun. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY CLEVER, Terry! Many thanks for the laughs...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...the idea was to replace the pigeons on his arm/shoulder with cute little WW images...
> Terry


You have a real creative streak!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awww Terry, Sorry to hear your idea didn't turn out like you had envisioned Sounded like a very comical picture and it was a great idea!!! I can just see it in my minds' eye! LOL. 

I find many times that I can't get things to work how I want them to either, with these digital manipulations. Believe me, I'm NOT a pro like many of you seem to think. I just play around or have over the years until I figured a few tricks out.

I know I'm going to experiment with that site Terry, see what I can come up with Might even have a surprise or two in store for you, Terry!!!! LOL 

Yes, these things are time consuming, playing with bits and bites and digital "tweakings". I agree that everyone should play around a bit, experiment and see what they can do with digital images and impress the group!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I know I'm going to experiment with that site Terry, see what I can come up with Might even have a surprise or two in store for you, Terry!!!! LOL


I thought as much and am fully prepared to accept retribution  I'm really sorry my avatar idea didn't work .. maybe I'll have some time to play some more tomorrow. Gettin' all them little pixels colored just right when you're old is a b**ch .. sort of like learning not to color outside the lines when you're a little kid (but somehow a lot more difficult .. LOL).

To those who want to try the Bud Light Making Faces/Veepers site .. try to get a front on view of the picture if it's a human .. sideways is really hard until you figure out how to deal with it at least a bit .. (of course .. Brad gave me a side shot to work with)! Also, pay very close attention to what the program considers as background .. if you don't narrow the background right down to the image, the whole photo will be moving with the "head" moves. 

Now .. what's really fun is doing bird pictures .. you can't even imagine equating bird "lips" to human ones and what the program does with them. I've had birds with human teeth cuz I didn't get it right! The only way you will "get" this is to try it. 

I actually started a Veepers group at yahoogroups.com several years ago as it was comic relief for those of us in the throes of END. There were some really, really great ones done .. sadly, they don't get saved, and I never figured out a way to "high jack" the end result. There is a very, very sophisticated and expensive piece of software behind the Making Faces site .. I thought about buying it back then .. forget it .. second mortgage on the house needed. So .. unless you are independently wealthy, just have fun on the site.

Oh .. last tip .. once you have your "character" saying what you want, copy that text and paste it in your message .. limited to 200 characters (makes you really think about what to say) .. also try all the different "voices" .. some work better than others depending on what you are wanting to say. Also, send the message to yourself so you get the link .. you can't just send it to Pigeons.com. You have to get the e-mail, and then post the link here. It works fine to send them to any mailing lists you are on.

OK .. let's see some new Making Faces presentations coming our way!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Another Veepers .. Smokey Says Hi ..*

http://veepers.budlight.com/service/RetrieveCard?id=kSWjb1AY2Hg5oSUj1ENTha

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Mama, Don't Let Your Babies ..*

Last one .. I promise .. at least for now ..

http://veepers.budlight.com/service/RetrieveCard?id=bnyH9fIY2HgBRQsiL1rBEW

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL, those two are great! What a neato little program!!! I have yet to delve into anything with this veepers site yet but I will. Thinking about making a still pic though to 'get ya back', lol. Might take awhile for me to come up with a good idea and to get it done, but I'll get ya

Hi Alaska, I'm glad you were able to see some runts at the pigeon fair. It's hard to comprehend their size until you see them in person for yourself. They are such big n' chubby, huggable pigeons

Terri, LOL, you're so right...and what was I thinking?!?! I should have placed one of my runts on Wonder Woman's shoulder. She definitely came up against some big, bad villains and that little white pigeon might not be intimidating enough

I'm glad everyone enjoyed my zany little WW & Pidge creation. I'll have to think of what I could do next


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thinking about making a still pic though to 'get ya back', lol. Might take awhile for me to come up with a good idea and to get it done, but I'll get ya


I know, and I'll be waiting ..  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I have no idea how I missed this thread Brad.
> I knew you would be able to get that beautiful pij to sit on WW's shoulder.
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy, 

Well it was your great idea and what sparked my imagination to actually do it! Thanks for the idea to begin with and I'm glad you like it


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry, those are great, so funny. Love them.

Brad, I am sure you'll come up with something great. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Those talking birds are too funny!  LOVE it.



Brad,

Your new avatar is quite stunning, I can't imagine what you are going to top that one with!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, just saw your new avatar - it is better than WW. Loved it.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie and thanks

I didn't make this though, found it on the net Wonder Woman didn't really suit me, and I was getting flack from some of my "associates" I'll create myself something new when I have more time


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, those are too funny - the Muscovie is my favorite!

Brad, too bad you can't figure out a way to have a moving avatar of Eggbert 
delivering a wing-wack! (accompanied by a karate, "Kiai!)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Terry, now let me guess! You really like your new toy, right?

Your latest are hilarious...don't stop now - you are on a roll!! Get 'em in before Brad starts pay back!

Nice going Brad! I really like your new Avatar. Of course, the "tease" value isn't the same, but I can be patient... I had a feeling it would only a matter of time before the next "stage:" ANIMATED AVATARS. 

Bet 'cha that one of these days, instead of doing all this typing, we'll be able to click on a link and actually TALK to each other on site... I see into the future...waaaaay into the future...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

LOL, hehehe, you're such a card. Fun, witty, youthful and a tad tumultuous You just LOVE to psycho-analyze and see into the hearts of the members 

Well, you are definitely a peach and a young at heart lady but.....BUT, you've misjudged me. I gave up the WW avatar, that I so skillfully created...she's now in the worthy hands of Feather. I felt she deserved it and wanted it enough so how could I reject her 

Anyway, it's a done deal now and you can't lambaste me anymore, neener, neener neener!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



Hi Shi, 

LOL, hehehe, you're such a card. Fun, witty, youthful and a tad tumultuous You just LOVE to psycho-analyze and see into the hearts of the members 

Well, you are definitely a peach and a young at heart lady but.....BUT, you've misjudged me. I gave up the WW avatar, I so skillfully created...she's now in the worthy hands of Feather. I felt she deserved it and wanted it enough so how could I reject her 

Anyway, it's a done deal now and you can't lambaste me anymore, neener, neener neener!

Click to expand...

*Dream on, talented Tech master! There are a million stories on the pigeon site (shades of an old TV show, "The Naked City," probably before your time) and since you are an active member, it's just a matter of time BEFORE I strke back...

Psycho babble has nothing to do with it...I love humor and, in case I haven't been clear, mean no harm. 

BTW, you will be PLEASED to know that the FIRST thing I thought when I saw your new Avatar was, "I bet he sent the WW Avatar to Feather." Thank you for confirming! And, of COURSE, how could you refuse the real PT WW??? I know Feather is VERY pleased and I'm sure now thinks very highly of you.

Surely you are reading "between" the lines. I gave you a sincere compliment and you say I lambasted you...mmmm, somehow, unintentionally, I must have pushed a button or two...you wanna squabble like kids? No problem, the gloves are off! Put up your dukes...neener, neener, neener


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feathers' total "LUST" for my WW avatar never even crossed my mind until she spoke about it.  I don't really even know Feather (Julie) all that well, honestly. I did read between the lines however, and realized that she'd get more use out of the picture than I would

I know you're teasing and I'm just teasing back Well, "Mon "Shi-eri", it's bedtime for this grave-shifter......have a wonderful afternoon and ciao for now


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Feathers' total "LUST" for my WW avatar never even crossed my mind until she spoke about it. I don't really even know Feather (Julie) all that well, honestly. I did read between the lines however, and realized that she'd get more use out of the picture than I would
> 
> I know you're teasing and I'm just teasing back Well, "Mon "Shi-eri", it's bedtime for this grave-shifter......have a wonderful afternoon and ciao for now


Qui, Mon Ami...(I think I said that right. Took Spanish instead of French), with the teasing, I know that you know that I know that you know yada yada... 

I also realize that as a Moderator, you have a certain decorum to maintain. So, I just patiently wait for the "real" Brad to come out and play...

Uh oh, I think you "blew" it with the comment, "Feather's total "LUST" for my WW Avatar"...strke my comment of her now thinking highly of you...Tsk tsk -you would probably be having nightmares if you hadn't conveniently logged off. Poor Feather, I hope she doesn't see your comment and retaliate. She has quite a wit in her own right, y'know...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry....Those little animations are hilarious! I really enjoyed them and one of these days when I have some time, I plan to experiment a little myself.

Brad - love the new avatar....I think it's our first ever animated avatar on Pigeon Talk!

Glad to see that we'll still be able to enjoy your WW avatar through Feather.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great new avatar, Brad!

Glad you are all enjoying the Veepers talking pictures.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I love your aviator the moving bird neto!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*For Brad, Whiz Kid Of Animated Gif's ..*

So how come my new avatar isn't flying?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I think I can make it fly for you Lemme give it a whirl....if I'm successful, I'll email you out the proper gif


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Emailed out now, it'll work for you now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Brad .. I'll look for the e-mail. Hope you also clued me in as to the secret .. I'll trade ya that for the link to a HUGE collection of bird related (and other) animated gifs.

Yes, all other members, I'll post the link for everyone too .. Brad just gets first dibs .. there aren't any pigeons in it, and only two doves .. but lots of other neat birds and animals.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh oh, I think you "blew" it with the comment, "Feather's total "LUST" for my WW Avatar"...strke my comment of her now thinking highly of you...Tsk tsk -you would probably be having nightmares if you hadn't conveniently logged off. Poor Feather, I hope she doesn't see your comment and retaliate. She has quite a wit in her own right, y'know...



Naaaa, it's all cool with Feather and myself, she'll appreciate the humour in it I didn't "conveniently" log off, I had to go to bed. Some of us don't have the luxury of being able to keep our own hours. Through the week, I have to maintain a schedule for work.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I just sent you out another email, with an "improved" version of the animated gif....this second one looks a lot better now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Whoo Hoo! Brad To The Rescue!*

Looks great! Thank you, Brad! It looks wonderful! Sent you the link to the animated gif site in a private e-mail.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your avatar looks wonderful Terry. 
Brad, you are such a smarty.  

Look forward to seeing more 'flying, walking & talking' avatars.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Looks great! Thank you, Brad! It looks wonderful! Sent you the link to the animated gif site in a private e-mail.
> 
> Terry



Hi Terry, 

You're most welcome Thank you for the link to the animated gif site, there's lots of stuff in there!

If anyone else would like to use an animated avatar, you need to use a program such as animation shop to resize the animations so that they will be accepted here in Pigeontalk. Not all animated gifs need resizing but it's hard to find ones that are small enough on their own. The same rules apply with using an animated avatar as with a regular avatars in terms of dimensions and KB's allowed.

If you don't know how to do this or don't have a program, you can email me the animated gif of your choice and I'll see if I can do it for you. Just keep in mind that they have to be fairly small and basic to begin with or trying to resize them will be impossible.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

This thread has been most enjoyable.
Excellent creative genius coming out in our members 
Hmmm..animated avatars...why didn't I think of that....what to do...hmmmm...LOL
Regards
Alaska


----------

